# lost stuff on cameron pass



## panaboater1 (Mar 30, 2004)

Yesterday (sun. the 24th) a pocket on my pack decided to open somewhere between the top of the diamond and the parking lot at cameron pass, I lost a gps, hat w/ sunglasses in it and a couple of other small things. If any of the stuff is found please give me a call or drop me an email.

thanks


-eric

(970) 217-6469
[email protected]


----------

